

Transmit for iOS - cylo
http://panic.com/transmit-ios/

======
swartkrans
I wish software would stop supporting FTP. It's a clear text protocol.
Everything is sent in the clear text. Anyone on the wifi hotspot, any one
listening at your ISP, all the way to your host knows exactly what you're
uploading or downloading.

Someone asked for FTP support for our product and I said no way. We'd support
SFTP, but not FTP, and neither really should anyone else. People don't want
FTP, they want to transfer their files, but they're lazy and don't understand
the security implications and they're going to keep using FTP until software
changes.

~~~
r00fus
You know that some banks and financial institutions still use FTP - they
simply PGP/GPG encrypt the files.

------
never_supported
I would recommend against buying this app. Here's what will happen, as happens
with every bit of Panic software -

1\. You'll buy it

2\. You'll do a quick test case - yup, it works

3\. You'll love it because it works and looks damn good

4\. Panic will never enhance the app

5\. Panic will rarely, if ever, fix bugs in the app

5a. Panic will release "bug fixes" to reset their poor app store rating
without actually fixing any bugs

5b. Panic will give you a craptastic recipe for clam chowder in their update
notes

6\. Panic will never properly support newer iOS versions or devices

7\. Panic will release version 2.0 - MAYBE adding a trinket of functionality
and possibly more bugs

~~~
LeoPanthera
I wish this wasn't true, but "Prompt" followed this pattern exactly.

~~~
binaryorganic
Prompt has been my experience with them on iOS as well. It still works just as
good as the day I bought it. But for some reason seeing the old iOS keyboard
boils my blood. It's a weird nag, but my soul confirms it's legitimacy.

------
ntaso
10$, the developer in me is glad that other indie companies take such a move
and don't participate in the race to the bottom of app pricings.

------
enneff
What a weird world, where giving a networked device the ability to upload,
download, and manage files is described as a "super power". Crazy.

------
UVB-76
Any views on the new Panic Sync [1] functionality being rolled out with this
app?

Presumably entrusting your passwords/keys to a third party is a bad idea,
regardless of any assurances given?

[1] [http://panic.com/sync/](http://panic.com/sync/)

------
brotoss
Wait so will this allow me to download music to my phone from my _ahem_ cloud
server?

edit: e.g. circumventing plugging my phone into my computer, launching itunes,
etc.

~~~
joelkesler
I would also recommend checking out "StreamToMe"[1] and its server/transcoding
app "ServeToMe". The client app works on iOS and Mac, while the server app
works on both mac and windows.

The good support for most audio and video formats (including the ability to
stream the original file or transcode it to reduce bit-rate) and the dead
simple set up are great. I am quite impressed with how it works, and find it
much easier to work with than Subsonic and other Java based media.

[1] [http://zqueue.com/streamtome/](http://zqueue.com/streamtome/)

(not affiliated, just a fan)

------
borkt
Will this allow me to remotely handle FTP transfers from say a server to my
laptop while I am at work? Sometimes I would like to have control of transmit
from my phone

~~~
JoshTheGeek
No

